# Illinois Plumbing Code & License Law



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey all

I believe most of this group who work in Northern Illinois is already aware of this.

Earlier this year after waiting since 2004, Illinois finally passed a new Plumbing Code. Some changes nothing earth shattering.

The biggest item is in the License Law. After waiting all these years for a new code to be approved, in about six months the Board has made a decision that the "intent" of the License Law was that any individual inspecting plumbing in the State of Illinois must be a "certified" plumbing inspector. Not thought about nor done ever before.

The test is not a big deal 25 questions I believe, the biggest impact is to keep the certification you will need 14 hours of CEU, with I believe 6 of these must be by the State.

I know several people who live in the Southern part of the State and to get the required hours have to drive to Chicago to get them. One of these has let his certification lapse because of this.

Again another unfunded mandate from the State. So much so that IDPH has been having many "town hall meetings" at various locations around the State to get the word out.

Plumbing Inspectors have until April 2015 to get certification from IDPH. If not they will no longer be able inspect plumbing.

Also, a municipality who may have "any" requirement above the State Plumbing Code whether existing or in process of adoption. They "must" apply to IDPH in writing on a form issued by the State a request to change the State Code, the reason why, scientific information or data complied to support the change. IDPH will review and either approval or deny the changes. You can then resubmit if information was lacking or attempt to apply again.

If IDPH, does not approve the change to the plumbing code, it would not be enforceable by a municipality or county. So installers keep this in mind. No more do this cause that is the way I like it.

IDPH, promises to monitor this as well as municipal entities for compliance and certified personnel closer. We will see.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

So what you're saying is that I might find an inspector opening soon?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> So what you're saying is that I might find an inspector opening soon?


Yep.

We have an organization in the St. Louis Metro area, CEOSI (Code Enforcement Officials of Southern Illinois) who deal in municipal enforcement of all codes. Already have a few small communities that say hell with it, we won't adopt the plumbing code and let IDPH handle it all,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:lol:


Maybe IDPH, will replenish some of the districts. Here we have 1 State Inspector for 13 counties.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Chicago was looking for 3 inspectors,application ended the fist week of Dec..Cook County is "supposed"to be included in the new state code also,problem is nobody told them they were and Mr. McGinnis (sp)keeps following his old code and the state can't come running to help you with every argument that you'll have with him.

Some inspectors that I have talked to say that the state will still accept requests for amendments to the state code,they just won't approve any of them yet.They are looking at prints and job specs a little more closely to see if a better material is called out on a reviewed set of plans and using that to get a different/better material installed(need to put in whats on the print that I approved).........


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*Yay!*

I am the inspector in my little town by default. I hate the politics, I have failed inspections, and then found it was passed by the zoning officer. The worst is the town board has a hard on for 1 guy, who is trying to get a flea market going, and try to use me as their tool to shut him down, yet they allow their buddies to do complete gut jobs without pulling permits. This will be my excuse to quit. I can't go out in a blaze of glory because the mayor is a relative and I am pretty close to his kids and my kids play with sports with his grandkids. Oy vey!


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

But isn't it "against the law for the zoning official to pass a plumbing inspection"?life in a small town is always so much fun when everybody knows everybody and what they're doing...........


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

leakfree said:


> But isn't it "against the law for the zoning official to pass a plumbing inspection"?life in a small town is always so much fun when everybody knows everybody and what they're doing...........



Yep to inspect plumbing in the first place in Illinois you need to be a "Licensed Plumber". All the way back to the 70's as long as you were licensed no problem. Now within 6 months IDPH decided that the "intent" was to be IDPH a certified plumbing inspector. Funny how they knew what the thought was way back then.

No Zoning officer unless they are a licensed plumber can comment on a plumbing inspection.
Sounds like they are trying to use him as a tool to write up violations.

Their main reason was that to many variables in inspections and interpretations were happening. This said most of the CEU courses are a joke.


----------

